# Headphones. Help?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So WHY do they offer great headphones (ATH-M50) for $50 in the states, yet $150 here?

Any suggestions for me? Need good budget cans for studio monitoring.

Anywhere in Calgary to pick up?

Maybe I'll make use of the brother in law in SF to ship the, but sometimes that backfires & cost just as much!

Cheers peps. Peace.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My two cents...

I needed a pair of closed back headphones for work. My budget was $150 and I tried out about twenty different models at L&M. I kept coming back to the Audio Technica ATH-M35's.

When I saw the price of $79 my arrogance made me think my mind was playing tricks but after more comparison I liked the M35's. I didn't think there was anything better until I hit the $250 mark (Beyerdynamic 770s).

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product..._-_Closed-back_Dynamic_Monitor_Headphones.htm


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers hardasmum, I'm off to L&M tonight to grab a pair. might try out a guitar or two.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Give them a couple of days and let me know what you think but keep your receipt just incase! 

I've used open back headphones forever so it took me awhile to get accustomed to the amount of bass these have in comparison.

I feel they're pretty flat which is great for critical listening. I was really disappointed in the Sony MDR 7506, they had a very fatiguing bump in the upper mids.


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> *Maybe I'll make use of the brother in law in SF to ship the, but sometimes that backfires & cost just as much!*


Not if you do it "correctly",,,, Get him to declare the item as a "gift", and keep the item value at under $70. and all you'll have to pay is the shipping. Use the U.S. Postal Service (not a courier). Couriers will often charge ridiculous brokerage fees, just for doing the paperwork at the border.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> So WHY do they offer great headphones (ATH-M50) for $50 in the states, yet $150 here?
> 
> Any suggestions for me? Need good budget cans for studio monitoring.
> 
> ...



Where do you see M50's for $50? They are $150 USD on Amazon.com. I picked up a pair before xmas for $150 CAD from Amazon.ca. Looks like they are up to $179 CAD now.

They are nice headphones BTW.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Where do you see M50's for $50? They are $150 USD on Amazon.com. I picked up a pair before xmas for $150 CAD from Amazon.ca. Looks like they are up to $179 CAD now.
> 
> They are nice headphones BTW.


 I ended up getting them on Amazon.com for $99USD with $25 shipping & duty. Received the email"the package won't arrived at the guaranteed date, we are refunding you the shipping/duty"

Nice!!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

PSA - The Audio Technica M35's are on sale for $59 this weekend at L&M's Blowout Sale


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a pair of M50's but recently purchased Sennheiser HD280's. The Sennheisers were around $90 when I purchased them and I like them better than the M50's for mixing.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I had a pair of M50's but recently purchased Sennheiser HD280's. The Sennheisers were around $90 when I purchased them and I like them better than the M50's for mixing.


We have a pair of HD280's at work, they sound good but I find they fit tightly and I get a headache after wearing them for ten minutes.

I prefer open back headphones for mixing though, I assumed the OP was looking for headphones to track with.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

hardasmum said:


> We have a pair of HD280's at work, they sound good but I find they fit tightly and I get a headache after wearing them for ten minutes.


I've heard a few people say that, but I always found mine comfortable. Different head shapes I guess...



> I assumed the OP was looking for headphones to track with.


Everyone is different but for tracking I just pick the most comfortable set I can find and worry less about the clarity.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > We have a pair of HD280's at work, they sound good but I find they fit tightly and I get a headache after wearing them for ten minutes.
> ...


I have a giant head


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

lol Classic!


----------

